# DeWalt Dust Collector



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Just ordered the DeWalt 12 gallon dust collector.

I wanted to go with the Fein, but I am in a money saving mode and the DeWalt was cheaper, I will let you know how I like it when I get it.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish I would have spent the extra money and bought the Fein or the Festool. 

The dust collection part of it is pretty amazing, there was little to no sanding dust on the bench after I sanded for approx 1 hour. 

BUT!!!!!!

The thumping every 15 seconds is VERY annoying and I had neighbors from down the street coming to see what the hell that noise was. 

I opened the top and looked around and without tearing into it at all, it looks like there is a spring loaded baffle (the thumper), that might be able to be removed or modified do that it stats in the open position. 

I know that it serves a purpose and it goes a very good job of clearing the dust from the filter but it is too much, I will post back what I find. 

If any of you have one of these and have modified it already, let me know how you did it please.

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the Porter Cable version (basically the same without the variable suction) and I don't have the thumping sound. Does that baffle on yours automatically clean the filter every 15 seconds? (mine is manual)


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes it does, I unplugged a wire and wedged the thumper shut with a couple pieces of wood a d it works awesome still, without the thumping.

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I just checked the filter in mine and it is still clean even though I have not used the manual cleaner in quite some time so I think you'll be fine if you are using the bags as I do.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, no bags...yet

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine actually came with a package of bags and I bought a bunch more from a surplus place however as soon as I run out of those I'm going to hook the vac up to a mini cyclone to hopefully keep the filter clean longer.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice, I will look into them

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------

